# Best airflow cases for the RTX 4090?



## purplekaycee (Oct 24, 2022)

I currently have a cooler master h500m and am. Planning on getting another one. Will it be convenient?


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 24, 2022)

Open bench only...  I don't have a better answer it could probably work well enough with Corsair D5000, but I wouldn't be surprised if it could create some complications on mounting options of fans and radiators. That card is incredibly long.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 24, 2022)

Meshify 2 XL ?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 24, 2022)

011 XL would work well... My 3080ti runs pretty cool in one set to it's 450w bios. If you plan on setting it to 600W properly open test bench is best.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 24, 2022)

I hear people are getting decent results with these:


----------



## MrHartmann (Oct 24, 2022)

Lian Li Lancool 3 is a very good airflow oriented case, and will fit any 4090 model.


----------



## Vario (Oct 24, 2022)

Lian Li O11D EVO with the mesh front.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 24, 2022)

What's wrong with your H500M?


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 24, 2022)

Streacom BC1 V2


----------



## maxfly (Oct 24, 2022)

Coolermaster HAF700


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 24, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> What's wrong with your H500M?
> View attachment 266902


I. Just want to. Be certain   it can fit perfectly inside or with all the other components in there. 
Including a notua nhd15


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2022)

If you buy a 4090, you need a whole system overhaul....


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 24, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> If you buy a 4090, you need a whole system overhaul....
> 
> View attachment 266971


Yeah a a whole new one with same case model and a noctua


----------



## freeagent (Oct 24, 2022)

Torrent and Torrent Compact for sure


----------



## JayEe (Oct 24, 2022)

Phanteks enthoo pro 2 or more premium phanteks 719 (identical interior and fan count). I just tested my old aircooled RTX 2080ti with 370w max pover draw in 719. 3x 120mm fans on bottom, 3x 120mm front as intake.
3x 140mm on top and one 140mm on back. 

You know it's good airflow case when the sidepanel on or off doesn't affect temps at all. 

But it's pretty big case.


----------



## Asryan (Oct 24, 2022)

I have a p600s but was looking for a case with as good airflow but just a bit larger to have the gpu not that close of the side panel.. Any idea? 

Thanks


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 24, 2022)

JayEe said:


> Phanteks enthoo pro 2 or more premium phanteks 719 (identical interior and fan count). I just tested my old aircooled RTX 2080ti with 370w max pover draw in 719. 3x 120mm fans on bottom, 3x 120mm front as intake.
> 3x 140mm on top and one 140mm on back.
> 
> You know it's good airflow case when the sidepanel on or off doesn't affect temps at all.
> ...


I've got a 719. It's a great case for a midrange heat load under water. As an air only case it's rather expensive and those radiator spots are going to waste imo. The 719 has a kicker though, the rad spots have a 30mm-ish rad thickness limit thus it's limited by skinny rads which limits high heat load setups.


----------



## JayEe (Oct 24, 2022)

Idk, 3x360 slim rads would handle any heat load pretty well.

Also it can take 2x480mm (side&front) and one 360mm on the bottom or top simultaneous. What other case can do same?

Radiator surface area is the key, not thicknes.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 24, 2022)

JayEe said:


> Idk, 3x360 slim rads would handle any heat load pretty well.
> 
> Also it can take 2x480mm (side&front) and one 360mm on the bottom or top simultaneous. What other case can do same?
> 
> Radiator surface area is the key, not thicknes.


If you stuff a case full of rads it gets worse not better. And surface area is not everything you need some thickness. You can keep rationalizing the weaknesses but it won't change anything as even with the best thin HWL rads, there's still not enough cooling.


----------



## JayEe (Oct 25, 2022)

Who said anything about case full of rads? 2x slim 360mm on front and side, thick 360mm on bottom, all intake. It leaves top and back as exhaust (4x 140mm) I've tested it in my 719, works fine. Now i have one thick 360 on the bottom (push/pull) and one slim 360 (pull) on the front bc my heat load is too low for 3 rads.

2x 30mm is better than one 60mm.


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 25, 2022)

Airflow shouldn't be your top concern. __ Make sure the new *case is wide enough* for the card & power cable.
If there isn't enough space you have to bend it too much and run into the risk of your cable catching fire, lol.


----------



## fevgatos (Oct 25, 2022)

The fractal torrent is the best airflow oriented case. But generally speaking, make sure you don't use AIO, a radiator on your CPU blocks the intakes or outtakes. I swapped to aircooling for my cpu when I got my 3090, results were impressive. Much better airlfow with lower fanspeeds, the 3090 dropped 11 degrees by swapping tower and CPU cooler


----------



## Nihillim (Oct 25, 2022)

The best this, the best that...
Isn't it all a bit subjective, when folks can take what is considered a good airflow case and make it better/worse depending on how they configure it?

If you have air conditioning, which you probably do if purchasing a gpu like that, then the topic becomes rather trivial.
You should also probably wait for one of those right-angle adapters to become available to get around the current adapter issue that MarsM4N linked to.


----------



## fevgatos (Oct 25, 2022)

Nihillim said:


> Isn't it all a bit subjective,


No, you get a case (or a reviewer)  you test it, and you figure out which one has the best airflow. Nothing subjective about it


----------



## Nihillim (Oct 25, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> No, you get a case (or a reviewer)  you test it, and you figure out which one has the best airflow. Nothing subjective about it


Well, poor choice of a word on my part. Apologies.

Few bother to do their own testing - best case this, best fan setup that... never-ending.


----------



## fevgatos (Oct 25, 2022)

Nihillim said:


> Well, poor choice of a word on my part. Apologies.
> 
> Few bother to do their own testing - best case this, best fan setup that... never-ending.


Well besides checking reviews, there are some principals with airflow, you can tell by looking at a case how good or badly it will perform.


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 26, 2022)

I was able to get a video of a build today 
But with a aio cooler. 

Am. Worried about the width of the card  with a noctua nhd15 installed beside it


----------



## claes (Oct 26, 2022)

Why? The case has the clearance, the only issue is the motherboard and RAM, neither of which should be a problem. Noctua has a comparability list on the product page to check.


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 27, 2022)

claes said:


> Why? The case has the clearance, the only issue is the motherboard and RAM, neither of which should be a problem. Noctua has a comparability list on the product page to check.


Motherboard and RAM? 
I'll. Be getting a low profile corsair Lpx RAM 
And a MSI motherboard


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 27, 2022)

This = same as my current one without the glass panels.


----------



## DoH! (Nov 30, 2022)

@Fangio 1951, that is an awesome looking case...Jeez its just gawjus !


----------



## Why_Me (Dec 2, 2022)

https://lian-li.com/product/lancool-iii/


----------

